#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Kanpur 2012 Admission, cutoffs, placements, facilities, Ranking, Fee Structure

## kanika rajput

Hi Faadoosss,

This is Kanika from IIT Kanpur and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 

You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college!!!

*About IIT Kanpur :*

 Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur is one of the premier institutions established by the Government of India. The aim of the Institute is to provide meaningful education, to conduct original research of the highest standard and to provide leadership in technological innovation for the industrial growth of the country. The Institute began functioning in the borrowed building of Harcourt Butler Technological Institute in 1959 with 100 students and a small faculty. 

 The Institute now has its own sprawling residential campus, about 2255 undergraduate and 1476 postgraduate students, 309 faculty and more than 900 supporting staff. The combined record of its past and present faculty and students along with the alumni spread across the world is awe-inspiring. With the path-breaking innovations in both its curriculum and research, the Institute is rapidly gaining a legendary reputation. IIT-Kanpur is located on the Grand Trunk Road, 15 km west of Kanpur City and measures close to 420 hectares. This land was gifted by the Government of Uttar Pradesh in 1960 and by March 1963 the Institute had moved to its current location. If someone had visited it then, he/she would have seen a standing crop, acacia woods, a long winding line of stately mango trees, flocks of peafowl and a conventional country side scene of India. The residential campus is planned and landscaped with a hope for environmental freedom. Halls of residence, faculty and staff houses and community buildings surround the central academic area to provide flexibility in movement and communication. 

 The person who brought this mammoth transformation was Mr.Achyut Kanvinde, a Delhi-based architect. Since the beginning, the Institute has attracted scholars from across the country. The rich cultural diversity of India is reflected in the campus activities of IIT-K as well. From its very inception, IIT Kanpur has been striving to develop itself into an institution of excellence in education and research in consonance with the contemporary and future needs of India. In meeting this challenge, the Institute has always been making special efforts to recruit talented faculty on a world-wide basis and to admit brilliant students from all over the country by a careful selection process.

 Continuous efforts have been made to provide the faculty with well-equipped facilities to enable them to participate in national endeavors in Science and Technology in a major way. In addition to offering formal Undergraduate and Post-graduate Programs, the Institute has been involved in Continuing Education and Research & Development in areas of value to both the Industry and the Government. In a very short span, the Institute has attained recognition as a major centre of learning in Engineering, Science and several Inter-disciplinary Areas. The Institute has been served by illustrious Directors. Not only, has the Institute acted as the breeding ground for ideas and talent, it also has recognised and honoured scholars of distinction.


*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University


*Mode Of Admission 2012 :*


*The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.It is conducted by all the seven IITsin the month of *April* every year. Candidates who have secured 60% (5% relaxation for SC/ST/PD) marks in aggregate in their respective board examination are eligible for the test.The JEE will be a single objective type examination which will test the comprehension and analytical abilities of students. For more details refer to the JEE brochure.More details are available at jee.iitm.ac.in
* Ranking in 2012 :* 2nd rank among all the IITs


*Fee:*

 The general fee structure of undergraduate course offered by IIT Kanpur is Rs 36342, payable at the time of admission,.


*Branches & intakes:*

*B. Tech*

students      admitted through Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)comprises      of 8 semester academic curriculumoffered in      all core engineering branchesconsists      of a core programme common to all students providing a strong base of      general education Mathematics, Physics, Chemistry, Engineering Sciences,      Technical Arts, and Humanities and Social Sciences. With advancement, more      and more professional courses come into picture. In the final year, there      is a project in the chosen branch of specialization.*B.Tech. - M. Tech Dual degree*

students      admitted through JEETwo      degrees ( B.Tech and M Tech) are awarded at the end of 5 year course for      qualifying students. B. Tech. degree is awarded in the branch of the      department while M Tech degree will be awarded in the specialization that      is decided at the time of admission.Academic      core program up to third year is common with the four year B Tech program.      Fourth year onwards electives for Dual Degree students will be in the area      of their specialization.*Integrated M. Sc.*

students      admitted through JEEcomprises      of 10 semester academic curriculum
     offered in Chemistry, Physics, Mathematics and Scientific Computing and      Economics.The      program is at par with BTech and Dual degree programs. The first two      semesters is common to all students doing their B.Tech / M.Sc (Int.). Then      the courses started diverging into more department specific paths . It is      designed to equip the undergraduate students with basic engineering      knowledge, besides inculcating enthusiasm and expertise for research in      basic sciences, enabling them to excel in diversified environments*.*

*Cut Offs:*
  Opening Rank: AIR 33
Closing Rank: AIR 5233
Branch wise & category wise data available

*Placements 2011-2012:*
*Facilities:*IITK campus offers accommodation to about 350 faculty members, about 700 support staff members along with about 4000 students. The separate hostels have their own computer centres, reading rooms, television rooms and canteens for entertainment, social and educational purposes.

*Hostel*:
Housed in an imposing double storeyed building and located at a central place, Visitors’ Hostel provides boarding and lodging facilities for the Institute’s guests, newly appointed faculty and staff members, delegates and participants attending various conferences, seminars, symposia and workshops. The Visitors’ Hostel has some allied facilities on the campus and in Chittaranjan Park Colony, New Delhi also for the benefit of the Institute’s Visitors.

*
Address*
  IIT Kanpur, Nankari  Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh 208016
0512 2590151






 ill be glad to answer youe queries 





  Similar Threads: SSN College Of Engineering 2012 Admission, Cutoffs, Placements, Fee structure, rank ICFAI Hyderabad 2012 admission, Placements, CutOffs, Ranking, fees, hostels IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements 2012, Facilities, Hostels, Ranking ISM Dhanbad 2012 Admission, cut Offs, Placements, Ranking, Branches, Fee structure MepcoSchlenk Engineering College 2012 Admission, Cutoffs, Placements, Ranking, Hostel

----------


## sahil.8709

I GOT 218 IN JEE 2012.. do i have a chance of getting to iit k?

----------


## Alina gill

hi sahil,
           As far as last year cutoff is concern i don't thing so 218 are enough for iitk but may be this year u'll be select for IIT...........Could u please tel me your category????.............

----------


## Warlock18

i have 217 category wise rank in jee 2012,..,.
can i make it into kanpur ?????

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

[MENTION=100973]Warlock18[/MENTION]: What is your ALL INDIA RANK?

----------


## osank

> i have 217 category wise rank in jee 2012,..,.
> can i make it into kanpur ?????


what is your category????

----------


## science-a-holic

My IIT-JEE rank is 4000. can i expect to get the BS in Chemistry at IIT-K??

----------


## Warlock18

sc ., 
i'm thinking about cs branch .,., ., 
wat r my chances  ?? ? ?

----------


## nitiarora

> i have 217 category wise rank in jee 2012,..,.
> can i make it into kanpur ?????


I believe you will surely make it IIT Kanpur

As per last years cutoff

So all the best
... :):

----------


## Warlock18

thnx man . ,., .

----------


## alpesh_ldce

helloo......please help me
my name is alpesh from gujarat
i got 27.67 marks in gate2013 EC brance. air is 24523. and i am SC category student. 

what i have to do now?
where i have chance to get m.tech admission??

is there any chance in IIT or in NIT for me??

please give me your suggest

----------

